# Goodnight Janet George



## palo1 (15 December 2021)

Such sad news to hear of the passing of Janet George; a woman of many achievements in the equestrian world, as a hugely respected breeder of Irish Draught horses under the prefix Indigo, as an equine welfare campaigner and activist through the Equine Market Watch and relevant to this forum, as a very influential campaigner for hunting.  She has been described as 'A prime mover in the organization of the 1998 march, she was dubbed the voice of the countryside by the media.'' She wrote widely on the subject of hunting and was very much respected by the national press on the subject.  She was also known for her kindness, generosity and honesty.  Goodnight, much loved Janet.


----------



## twiggy2 (15 December 2021)

I only knew Janet from the forum but she came across as a very knowledgeable lady.
Sorry to hear of her passing.


----------



## Bob notacob (17 December 2021)

So sorry to hear this.


----------



## Tiddlypom (17 December 2021)

I'm pleased to see how many people have paid genuine and heartfelt tributes to Janet on the This is Hunting UK FB page. She was press officer for the Countryside Alliance before being controversially ousted.




__ https://www.facebook.com/1645267549093974/posts/3076441739309874


----------



## Bob notacob (17 December 2021)

Thank you Tiddlypom for posting that  picture.I never knew of the lady as anything other than the wrangler of recalcitrant Irish Draught youngsters (who could pick up a round bale and wander off with it, I so loved that comment when she made it) . I am so  happy that how I imagined Janet George is exactly how she looks. I shall miss her ,but my heart goes out to those who knew her well.


----------



## Boy Tom (18 December 2021)

Goodnight indeed.  RIP Mrs. George,  our rural world is a poorer place for your passing.


----------



## poiuytrewq (26 December 2021)

Oh gosh, I had no idea  
How sad, she always seemed a lovely level headed lady who really knew her stuff.


----------



## spookypony (4 January 2022)

I'm really sorry to hear this. My sympathy to all her loved ones.


----------



## Jericho (4 November 2022)

palo1 said:



			Such sad news to hear of the passing of Janet George; a woman of many achievements in the equestrian world, as a hugely respected breeder of Irish Draught horses under the prefix Indigo, as an equine welfare campaigner and activist through the Equine Market Watch and relevant to this forum, as a very influential campaigner for hunting.  She has been described as 'A prime mover in the organization of the 1998 march, she was dubbed the voice of the countryside by the media.'' She wrote widely on the subject of hunting and was very much respected by the national press on the subject.  She was also known for her kindness, generosity and honesty.  Goodnight, much loved Janet.
		
Click to expand...

Ahh I am so sad to hear that. Have been a member of this forum for years and she was a very prominent person here and thought she always gave good honest to the point advice. Sounds like the horse world has lost a great advocate


----------



## Bob notacob (5 November 2022)

Thanks Jericho for bringing this post back up . I have been feeling a bit down about life recently ,and that picture and the reminder of a remarkable person brought a warmth back to me. I am sad she has gone but glad she was here.


----------



## Honey08 (5 November 2022)

Oh I missed this last year.  How very sad.  She always seemed a lovely, knowledgeable lady.


----------



## Bob notacob (5 November 2022)

I think she was ,but but I strongly suspect her young Irish draughts were all total villains


----------

